# candle supplies



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

shepherd said:


> considering starting off on making votives and hand dipped candles. Can anyone recommend a place to get good quality supplies? HAve read different posts about bad wicks from here, ...... - thanks



Take a look at this forum they have a lot of information.

http://www.candletech.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=2


----------



## WindsorDavid (Nov 30, 2006)

I bought the dipping tank and dipping frames from Betterbee. I also bought my wicking from them as well. Using the wick size that the catalog recommends (1/0 or 2/0, I can't remember which at the moment) my hand dipped candles came out very nicely. After 2 batches I got the technique down pretty well. My wife is selling all of the 9" candles that I can make for $5/pair.

I don't know why others have problems with wicks, but I think my problem is that wick recommendations in catalogs are often geared towards parafin candles and not beeswax candles. Beeswax has a significantly higher melting point than parafin. I tried making 3" wide pillars using the recommended wick. But the candle will not burn completely. I am going to try a beeswax/parafin blend and see if I get better results.

Like many things, there is a lot of trial and error. Good luck and don't give up.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*check out betterbee*

Shepherd, Where in New York are you? Check out www.betterbee.com in Greenwich, in the eastern part of NY. I live in MA and it's about an 1 1/4 hr drive from here. They have a good selection of candle making supplies, the best prices I've seen for beeswax, and offer a candle making class once or twice a year. You have to sign up early because it fills fast. In the class you'll make tealights, votives, tapers, rolled beeswax candles, and 2 types of polyurethane molded candles. It's well worth the cost of the class.


----------



## Jeff McGuire (Nov 18, 2005)

I have bought from both betterbee and mann lake. mann lake has some nice poly molds, i just purchased the skep votive mold and a few others and they have a wick matching system for each mold which makes it easy.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Mann Lake has excellent candle making supplies including molds, wicks, and great information. They are geared toward beeswax candles.

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/


----------

